# WTF Top tier eye area but non existent zygos



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2019)

*No ogee curve, very flat projection in general


Pitt has good eye area too and no ogee curve, I always heard having PCT and good eye area is directly connected to having good zygos*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

it's not connected jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2019)

streege said:


> it's not connected jfl



I fall victim to PSL broscience once again! Sigh


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 1, 2019)

streege said:


> it's not connected jfl


it is 
1/3rd of your of orbital rim is your zygo bone


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 1, 2019)

over for him


----------



## RandomGuy (Nov 1, 2019)

He looks a bit fat tbh


----------



## Casadonis (Nov 1, 2019)

ligament strenth, attatchment points, fat pads, orbital rims are all important

I would say having top tier zygos, especially high set, goes often hand in hand with good undereye support


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

Casadonis said:


> would say having top tier zygos, especially high set, goes often hand in hand with good undereye support


i wish


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 1, 2019)

Ive noticed this looking at people IRL, that a good eye area is a far more common halo than a strong jaw or prominent cheekbones. Like a good lower third is uncommon, same with good cheekbones, but a good eye area, deepseet and hooded is not too uncommon. I suppose chad pitt is GL because he not only has good eye area, but the jaw of the gods.


----------



## dogapm123 (Nov 1, 2019)

I dont have good zygos too


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 1, 2019)

i think his zygos are very high set and they dont have much projection
@Deliciadecu said canthal tilt depends on your cranial base and sphenoid bone which is a part of your orbital is a part of the cranial base


----------



## oldcell (Nov 1, 2019)

u ARE Autistic

He has a good zygos, high set but they lack projection
I wish my zygos were higher set and less projected

Its over for you


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

oldcell said:


> u ARE Autistic
> 
> He has a good zygos, high set but they lack projection
> I wish my zygos were higher set and less projected
> ...


i wish my high set zygos were more projected frontally than laterally tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2019)

RandomGuy said:


> He looks a bit fat tbh


How or why exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> How or why exactly?


prolly due to the lack of zygos
or not enough high set


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2019)

streege said:


> prolly due to the lack of zygos
> or not enough high set


cause PSLers dont see hollow cheeks so they think fat prob


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 1, 2019)

oldcell said:


> He has a good zygos, high set but they lack projection


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> cause PSLers dont see hollow cheeks so they think fat prob


hollow cheeks needs way more conditions to be visible tbh.
and he is probably not at a very low bf either


----------



## Gebirgscel (Nov 1, 2019)

No negative orbital vector


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 1, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> No negative orbital vector


opry has fucked up orbitals and still...


----------



## Gebirgscel (Nov 1, 2019)

streege said:


> opry has fucked up orbitals and still...


----------



## 2peasinapod (Nov 1, 2019)

how old are you again?


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2019)

2peasinapod said:


> how old are you again?


31


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 1, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> i think his zygos are very high set and they dont have much projection
> @Deliciadecu said canthal tilt depends on your cranial base and sphenoid bone which is a part of your orbital is a part of the cranial base



sphenoid bone decides how deep set the eyes will be. Cranial base, which influences directly on the supraorbital tilt and the zygomatic frontal process are the area of bones that influence on PCT.

And there are a shit ton of other soft tissues that probably influence too besides the lateral canthal tendon position


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 1, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> sphenoid bone decides how deep set the eyes will be. Cranial base, which influences directly on the* supraorbital *tilt and the zygomatic frontal process are the area of bones that influence on PCT.


is that the frontal bone ?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm exactly the same good eyes area and zygos but 0 fucking projection


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 1, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> is that the frontal bone ?



No, the floor that holds your brain


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Nov 1, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> No, the floor that holds your brain


that's the overall cranial base
i was referring to * supraorbital*


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2019)

Mathafack said:


> I'm exactly the same good eyes area and zygos but 0 fucking projection


Thats still fine, zygo projection is really not needed to be even very gl

How is your jaw width?


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 1, 2019)

my zygos are extremely high set, amazing lateral & anterior projection and angularity, but my eye area is dog shit.

explain this, OP


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 1, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Thats still fine, zygo projection is really not needed to be even very gl
> 
> How is your jaw width?


it's strange because I have ogee curve and I have a medium width jaw, my zygos are wider than my jaw


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Nov 1, 2019)

streege said:


> i wish my high set zygos were more projected frontally than laterally tbh



Same


Amnesia said:


> Thats still fine, zygo projection is really not needed to be even very gl
> 
> How is your jaw width?



Stop coping zygos is 60% of your face


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 1, 2019)

Imperative said:


> Same
> 
> 
> Stop coping zygos is 60% of your face


I ll clarify, having good zygos is important, havng flanged or projected ones is almost irrelevant to making someone gl esp lateral projection


60 percent of ur face, lmfao no


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 1, 2019)

Maybe he stores fat in his face so they don't show?


----------



## Slob (Nov 1, 2019)

Just have a robust angular/rectangular face theory. Everything else is a meme. 
No, your mongoloid zygos don't make your fat bloated face attractive.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 1, 2019)

Height of your zygos affects eye area, width doesn't really


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 1, 2019)

PCT is just Lacrimal Bone to Supraorbital basically, another thing that you probably believe is that droppy eyelids is because of bad under eye support, well is not, is just lax tendons.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 1, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> 31


31 and the biggest chad on looksmax, lifefuel


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 2, 2019)

He has bad zygos but good everything else.


----------



## asiannickghur (Nov 2, 2019)

i also have bad zygos but pretty good eye area: the trick is undereye support, and the bone right on the edge of the eye. he has sharp zygos, which push the eyes upwards. its the contrast of outer/inner shape as it relates to zygos that matter, not the size itself.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Nov 2, 2019)

I have great (or I think they are great at least) Zyggos, but eye area sucks. Maybe there is some direct correlation, but they are not 100% tied togethee


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 2, 2019)

asiannickghur said:


> i also have bad zygos but pretty good eye area: the trick is undereye support, and the bone right on the edge of the eye. he has sharp zygos, which push the eyes upwards. its the contrast of outer/inner shape as it relates to zygos that matter, not the size itself.


U just have asian eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Nov 2, 2019)

asiannickghur said:


> i also have bad zygos but pretty good eye area: the trick is undereye support, and the bone right on the edge of the eye. he has sharp zygos, which push the eyes upwards. its the contrast of outer/inner shape as it relates to zygos that matter, not the size itself.



Blackpill: you can not have good eyes and be Asian.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 2, 2019)

what about mike mew


----------

